# Confetti & 10 To Be Discontinued



## flipshawtii (Sep 15, 2010)

Photo by StephsCloset
According to law.com, MBA Beauty Inc., the makers of "Confetti" and "10" was shut down due to the competitor, Coty Inc, the makers of Sally Hansen.

It was said that two excecutives that worked for Coty secretly made another nail company to rival with Sally Hansen. The temporary restraining order caused Confetti and 10 to be discontinued.

So, get them while you can since the two brands will not restock once they are gone.


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 15, 2010)

ive never heard of this brand.


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 15, 2010)

It's mostly a drugstore brand. I found Confetti at CVS, but never saw 10.


----------

